# Wireless Issues on EEEPC

## arhenius

Dear All

I have been running gentoo on my eeepc 1000HE since -I brought it. Recently, I had to re-install gentoo on it, but now I can not put wicd to work properly. I can manage my wired connection from wicd without any trouble, but my wireless connection goes of right after authentication, with some dbus/python error messages. Also, if I turn my wireless card off and on again: it gets renamed from wlp1s0 to wlan0 (this may be an unrelated issue with udev).

This is what I have done so far. My wired interface is enp3s0 and my wireless card is wlp1s0.

 My wired interface works fin either ising the init scrip or wicd

 As root, my wireless interface works without problems using wpa_supplicant:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp1s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (SSID='Phi' freq=2462 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

And this is the content of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> network={
> 
> ssid="Phi"
> 
> scan_ssid=1
> ...

 

 I created an encription template for wicd, based on my wpa_supplicant.conf, and activated it:

 *Quote:*   

> name = WPA2-AES
> 
> author = Filipe
> 
> version = 1
> ...

 

 After starting wicd, I launched wicd-gtk as my normal user from the command line. The connection was configured to run with the WPA2-AES script and my password. The connection fails after Authentication, and this apears in the command line:

```
ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 230, in maybe_handle_message

    self._handler(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py", line 253, in handle_connection_results

    error(self.window, language[results], block=False)

KeyError: dbus.String(u'failed')

```

This is my wicd log:

```
2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: wicd initializing...

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: ---------------------------

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting backend to external

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: trying to load backend external

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: successfully loaded backend external

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: trying to load backend external

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: successfully loaded backend external

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp1s0

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: automatically detected wired interface enp3s0

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting wired interface enp3s0

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting wpa driver ralink_legacy

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting use global dns to False

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting global dns

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: global dns servers are None None None

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: domain is None

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: search domain is None

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Wired configuration file found...

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Using wireless interface...wlp1s0

2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: Using wired interface...enp3s0

(Autoconnect tries...)

2013/07/30 12:49:35 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/07/30 12:50:05 :: trying to load backend external

2013/07/30 12:50:05 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2013/07/30 12:50:05 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2013/07/30 12:50:05 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting global dns

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: global dns servers are   

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: domain is 

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: search domain is 

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting wireless interface wlp1s0

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting wired interface enp3s0

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting wpa driver ralink_legacy

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: setting backend to external

2013/07/30 12:50:20 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Connecting to wireless network Phi

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Putting interface down

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Setting false IP...

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/07/30 12:50:57 :: Putting interface up...

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: Generating psk...

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: Exception in thread Thread-4:

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 808, in __bootstrap_inner

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::     self.run()

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 342, in run

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::     self._connect()

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 920, in _connect

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::     if not wiface.ValidateAuthentication(time.time()):

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/wnettools.py", line 1371, in ValidateAuthentication

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::     result = misc.RunRegex(auth_pattern, output)

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/misc.py", line 204, in RunRegex

2013/07/30 12:50:59 ::     m = regex.search(string)

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: RuntimeError: internal error in regular expression engine

2013/07/30 12:50:59 :: 

2013/07/30 12:51:00 :: Sending connection attempt result failed

```

 Relevant Information on dmesg:

```
dmesg | grep -i wlp1s0

[    9.368333] systemd-udevd[1369]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp1s0

[   16.682413] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[  234.858119] wlp1s0: authenticate with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87

[  234.863243] wlp1s0: send auth to 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (try 1/3)

[  234.864635] wlp1s0: authenticated

[  234.865100] wlp1s0: associate with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (try 1/3)

[  234.873040] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (capab=0x471 status=0 aid=1)

[  234.874058] wlp1s0: associated

[  234.874086] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[  269.410899] wlp1s0: deauthenticating from 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 by local choice (reason=3)

[  291.100521] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[  292.221760] wlp1s0: authenticate with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87

[  292.225522] wlp1s0: send auth to 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (try 1/3)

[  292.226899] wlp1s0: authenticated

[  292.227084] wlp1s0: associate with 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (try 1/3)

[  292.235033] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 (capab=0x471 status=0 aid=1)

[  292.235613] wlp1s0: associated

[  292.235636] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[  310.547736] wlp1s0: deauthenticating from 00:13:f7:99:4e:87 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1428.291402] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1459.896512] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1460.105321] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1462.780869] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1646.963870] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1647.158152] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[ 1649.861668] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

```

May this be a problem with python 2.7? A problem with DBUS? Or a problem with the unfortunate idea of changing the naming rules in udev (I can not recover my inteface as wlp1s0 after turning it down and up again, although wlan0 behave in the same way as wlp1s0)? I tried both the stable net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.4-r2 as well as the ~x86 version net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.4-r3 (which was the version used in these tests).

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## Ant P.

 *arhenius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 2013/07/30 12:49:15 :: setting wpa driver ralink_legacy
> ```
> ...

 

This is almost certainly wrong. The rt2x00 driver uses wext/nl80211.

----------

## arhenius

Thanks for the feedback, Ant P.

I changed the driver to wext (and also tried nl80211 and ralink) and still can not connect. However, a different kind of error was observed: as you can see in the log, for wext there is no python/dbus error, but the connections terminates instantly. 

Here is my wicd log:

```
2013/07/31 21:38:03 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/07/31 21:38:05 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/07/31 21:38:12 :: trying to load backend external

2013/07/31 21:38:12 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2013/07/31 21:38:12 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2013/07/31 21:38:12 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting global dns

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: global dns servers are   

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: domain is 

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: search domain is 

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting wireless interface wlp1s0

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting wired interface enp3s0

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting wpa driver wext

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: setting backend to external

2013/07/31 21:38:23 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

2013/07/31 21:38:32 :: Connecting to wireless network Phi

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Putting interface down

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Setting false IP...

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/07/31 21:38:33 :: Putting interface up...

2013/07/31 21:38:35 :: Generating psk...

2013/07/31 21:38:35 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: Running DHCP with hostname darwin

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: dhcpcd[2764]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: 

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: 

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: not verifying

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/07/31 21:38:37 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting global dns

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: global dns servers are   

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: domain is 

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: search domain is 

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting wireless interface wlp1s0

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting wired interface enp3s0

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting wpa driver nl80211

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: setting backend to external

2013/07/31 21:38:49 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

2013/07/31 21:38:51 :: Connecting to wireless network Phi

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Putting interface down

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Setting false IP...

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/07/31 21:38:52 :: Putting interface up...

2013/07/31 21:38:54 :: Generating psk...

2013/07/31 21:38:54 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/07/31 21:39:29 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

2013/07/31 21:39:29 :: connect result is failed

2013/07/31 21:39:29 :: exiting connection thread

2013/07/31 21:39:29 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: setting global dns

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: global dns servers are   

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: domain is 

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: search domain is 

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: setting wireless interface wlp1s0

2013/07/31 21:39:45 :: setting wired interface enp3s0

07/31 21:39:45 :: setting wpa driver ralink

07/31 21:39:45 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

07/31 21:39:45 :: setting backend to external

07/31 21:39:45 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

07/31 21:39:48 :: Connecting to wireless network Phi

07/31 21:39:48 :: Putting interface down

07/31 21:39:48 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

07/31 21:39:48 :: Setting false IP...

07/31 21:39:48 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

07/31 21:39:48 :: Flushing the routing table...

07/31 21:39:48 :: Putting interface up...

07/31 21:39:50 :: Generating psk...

07/31 21:39:50 :: Attempting to authenticate...

07/31 21:39:50 :: Exception in thread Thread-5:

07/31 21:39:50 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

07/31 21:39:50 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 808, in __bootstr

07/31 21:39:50 ::     self.run()

07/31 21:39:50 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", li

07/31 21:39:50 ::     self._connect()

07/31 21:39:50 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", li

07/31 21:39:50 ::     if not wiface.ValidateAuthentication(time.time()):

07/31 21:39:50 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/wnettools.py", lin

07/31 21:39:50 ::     result = misc.RunRegex(auth_pattern, output)

07/31 21:39:50 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/misc.py", line 204

07/31 21:39:50 ::     m = regex.search(string)

07/31 21:39:50 :: RuntimeError: internal error in regular expression engine

07/31 21:39:50 :: 

07/31 21:39:51 :: Sending connection attempt result failed

```

Cheers

Filipe

----------

